# Your favorite Nocturnes



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

I've been listening to a lot of Nocturnes lately, for no particular reason. Something about the serenity...
What are your favorites? Doesn't have to be solo piano.

Here's my current list:

Stanchinsky - Nocturne 





Respighi - Notturno 





Debussy - Nocturne 





Scriabin - Op. 5 No. 2 




 (starts at 3:17)

Liszt - Liebestraum No. 3 (Notturno)





Roslavets - Nocturne





And of course... 
Chopin Op. 27/1 




Chopin Op. 48/1 




Chopin Op. 72/1 





John Field apparently started the Nocturne thing, but his pieces just couldn't hold my attention. Too sweet, too predictable(?)


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

Faure's Nocturne No.4 in E flat major, Op.36
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kit_ILMWpHk#t=18m32s

Faure's Nocturne No.6 in D flat major, Op.63
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kit_ILMWpHk#t=34m22s


----------



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

Here are some that I frequently listen to. Sorry for not including any youtube links.

*Field* - Nocturne No.1 in E flat
*Pleyel* - Nocturne Alla Field in B flat major
*Field* - Nocturne No.2 in C Minor
*Kalkbernner* - Les Soupirs De la Harpe Eolienne
*Field* - Nocturne No.3 in A flat
*Kalbernner* - Nocturne in A flat Major, Op. 121 No.1
*C.Schumann* - Nocturne in F Major, Op. 212 No.2
*Lefebure Wely* - Les Cloches Du Monestere
*Edmond Weber* - Premiere Pensee
*Szymanowska* - La Murmure - Nocturne in A Flat Major

Happy listening!

:cheers:


----------



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)

Cage's Nocture for violin and piano? :cheers:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Field / Chopin and so on :tiphat:


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

A favorite of mine not yet mentioned:

Jacques Hetu - Nocturne


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I was just exploring some of Gabriel Faure's. This one jumped out at me:


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Definitely the Chopin ones but many listed above are truly great.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

I choose to interpret your question in a way that allows me to say "Chopin's, as recorded by Weissenberg". Their emotional/notional impact is cumulative.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm quite partial to Barber's _Nocturne, op.33_, subtitled _Homage to John Field_.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Those by Faure, Debussy, Schumann (the Nachtstücke);Schubert's Notturno for piano trio; Poulenc, Scriabin, Liszt ("En reve"). And there was a chap called Chopin who wrote some too, wasn't there?


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

I confess I hardly know any nocturnes besides Chopin's. Of his, my favorites are the late ones, opp. 48, 55 and 62. Especially 48 no. 2 and 62 no. 2.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Hear hear to Chopin, Field, Faure and Barber Op33.
How about Britten's 'Nocturne'?


----------



## Janspe (Nov 10, 2012)

I know relatively few nocturnes apart from the ones by Chopin, which I like very much indeed. But here's a charming, probably relatively unknown nocturne by Respighi, from 1904. It's not a masterpiece to challenge the best efforts by Chopin, but still very much worth a listen. I think I might learn it when I visit home (and gain access to my beloved piano) later this summer...


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

^ Hehe thanks, I actually posted that one in my list. You might enjoy some of the others too!


----------



## Janspe (Nov 10, 2012)

DeepR said:


> ^ Hehe thanks, I actually posted that one in my list. You might enjoy some of the others too!


Ughh, and I thought that I checked that nobody had mentioned it! I must've been temporarily blind. Well, no harm in mentioning a neglected piece twice.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Pat Fairlea said:


> How about Britten's 'Nocturne'?


I meant to include Britten's Nocturne for tenor, obligato instruments and strings in my list too, Pat.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Debussy's for orchestra are probably my favorites.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​Just had disc one on, still beautiful music.:tiphat:


----------



## adamks (Mar 17, 2016)

Faure and Barber Op33 are my favorite...


----------



## chesapeake bay (Aug 3, 2015)

Stanchinsky's nocturne is really nice. I had just come across this cd









It does have a few Field pieces but it otherwise collects some of the lesser known nocturnes, though not the Stanchinsky unfortunately.


----------



## SimonDekkerLinnros (Jun 15, 2016)

Good list. Happy to see Chopin op 72/1, my personal favorite


----------

